# Cooter as a pet...



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I think that Cooter is going to be a forever pet - I've tried taking him outside to be near other birds and he just runs after me squeaking to be picked up. I can't go too far away because his chirping attracts some very unwanted visitors in a big hurry - every time. We have alot of prey birds around here - big ones- big enough that my husband has raptor proof netting stretched tight over the dog yard so they can't carry off our little guys. He loves to be outside in there - sun, breezes ( the dogs in the house) and the 2 little trees. He's not out there alone - I'm with him, he goes to explore a bit then comes running back and flaps up to sit on my knee  I have taken some grief from people who tell me that his 'destiny' is to fly free with a flock, I have told them that he appears to have imprinted on humans and that his 'destiny' was to die cold and alone on the floor of a parking garage. So further Cooter updates and news will be in the pet forum - my pigeon friend gave me a band for him - it's bright green and has the wrong year on it but it identifies him as someones pet. Mine  and I do love him dearly - now to learn all about pet pigeons - housing-socializing-feeding ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with keeping Cooter as a pet, not sure why anyone would say diff.. You can call him Cooter Pooter..lol.. sounds like you got his outside safety issues all worked out.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nothing wrong in a pet pigeon. They have semi-domestication built into them over many generations stretching back centuries.

As for soaring free in the skies - the pigeons on my balcony only went as far as the roof across the street. It's been kinda like an aviary without fencing.

John


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm glad Cooter will be your pet! Sounds like he's livin' the good life with you and your family. I personally think they make amazing pets and friends. They are remarkably intuitive and so smart!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maureen, 


Options require right understanding and method.

Lacking these, the default is no options.


When we raise a Baby or Young-enough Pigeon, we become the parent, and, the youngster regards us as their parent pro-tem. They look to us to provide the things and conditions they need or shall need.


This is not imprinting, it is a natural concession or accomidation.

It is happy, it is joyful, it has meaning and presence for them and us.

How one manage them effects their behavior.


You waited way too long to be trying to socialize him to the Wild Birds, instead of beginning when he was not yet 'trotting'. This was very important.

None the less, a trotting age 'Squeaker' can be easily socialized to Wild grazing others, and I have done it endless times.

But, it is not as easy.

So as options diminish over time, the ease of what's left for options diminishes also.


The syndrome typically is a messed up raising, and, 'pet' by default, condemned to some impromptu 'shed' or enclose on a back porch, where, usually then, a short miserable life with no meaningful existence, exercise or interaciton or learning from there...followed neatly by illnesses, depression, etc.

The temprary Bond which unites a care giver 'parent' and the Baby-youngster Pigeon they are raising, is fundamentally no different than the one which unites the Baby-Youngster and his Pigeon parents in Nature.

The difference is, the Pigeon parents permit and encourage and guide the youngster to learn confidence, independence and self sufficiency, and some of this for us has to happen in a different sequence...and, as these are acquired, the 'Bond' dissolves by mutual consent and respect and Love...and, the parent's job is done, and the post fledgling 'Debutant' faces the World with confidence, good muscle strength, ability, emotional independence, and a good foundation for their future.




You can still socialize him to wild feral or at least adult others, by repeated and patient effort...or, find someone else who maybe can, who has a loft or pre-release rehab Aviary.

If he runs to you, simply tell him to 'stay put and peck'...communicate. Mind the kind of attention you are paying. Over see, but be sensitive to how he will respond to cues from you. Pay attention.

If he runs to you, place him back among the others and change the kind of attention you are paying, as well as explaining to him what you want him to do.


Is he pecking? Does he self feed?


If you want to have a few pet Pigeons, please learn enough about them first, and, be willing to provide genuine amenity indoors, as real members of your family, and as part of your family, as if they mattered.

And not some impromptu enclose of a back porch, where, soon, the neglect and indifference for attention and meaningful interacction, will reliably and soon have passed the cruelty mark.


Best of all, just do it right, and do your job right, while you still can, for his sake and your own, so he may be released unto his own Life, as if it were his, which it is.


Take that from him because it requires no thinking or correct deeds from you, is not a very good 'solution' to the challenge...it is the cloak of indifference or denial looking for a place to settle...and trying to pretend it is somehow a virtue, which it is not.

Bad for you, bad for him.


There are many Handicapped Pigeons who are lovely in character and who require a loving Home to live...who fit and socialize splendidly as part of a human family.

Imagine your own Baby being lost, and raised by strangers.

Okay with you if it ends up in a crate or screen closet on the back porch for the rest of it's then likely short life, because they did not care enough or have patience enough to provide the parentage for it to be independent and self sufficient and allowed to go free and make it's own Life?


'The Golden Rule'


Phil
Lv


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

*I am not ignorant!*

I am actually signing in at work - which is a big no-no. I started taking Cooter out before he was standing and attracted every hawk within hearing distance. The one feral flock around here lives in mortal danger from the shotguns and poisoners. I have pet birds - 18 of them, and NONE of them are confined and alone and miserable in a back porch - and never will be. They have the best life that I can provide - with flight time, huge cages, proper food and veterinary care - socialization, stimulatiing toys and foraging opportunities. I am truly angry and hurt that you consider my keeping Cooter as a beloved pet is the lazy irresposible way out, and that he will end up living a miserable life of neglect. He won't. Period.I will do the best that is in my power to educate myself on pigeons - he will have a safe and loved life . I WILL NOT turn him loose to be hawk food - or to be shot or poisoned by some jerk. I have learned alot from this forum and thank everyone for helping save this orphan's life.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

How long does the average pigeon survive in the wild? 6 months, one year? I am sure that this little guy will live a healthier and happier life with Ede-bird, not having to worry about finding food, predators, staying healthy, etc. 

I am not sure where pdpbison is coming from and why he thinks you are not going to take proper care of the pigeon but I think you obviously care enough about the little pigeon to be taking care of him and offering him a loving home so I say... Yay! He or she is a lucky pigeon to have crossed your path.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have read pdpbison painstakingly walk members through endless illnesses and injuries. Step by step, ever patient and understanding. Phil's given a lot to many people not to mention the pigeons which is why we're all here. Don't quite understand why one would think Cooter would be left to waste away on a back porch. Maybe there is some stress or burnout going on. Wishing everyone, especially Cooter Darling, happiness and long meaningful lives!


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Any pictures?

I don't think pdpbison was accusing anyone, he was just saying that keeping a pet bird is a big undertaking, but you already knew that.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll have to get a more recent picture than the one from 4 days ago - right now he's chillin' after stuffing his face and looks ready for a nap. Right now I have 2 cockateils vying for shoulder space and sing along time ( yeah it's weird but they love it) then it will be time to let the Lovebirds out for some exercise. The Budgies live in a huge indoor flight that my husband built so they get tons of exercise all the time  I'm researching for appropriate indoor/outdoor enclosures for Cooter -maybe something that can have a pigeon door to the dog yard outside so he can go in and out at will. I'll post some pictures soon. Thanks all


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, glad you have it all worked out Maureen.


Pardon me if I had misunderstood your previous mentions which had not included all this recent info...or if I missed them if they had included all this info.



Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> How long does the average pigeon survive in the wild? 6 months, one year?




Various of the members of the feral flock I have fed every day in the courtyard...were adults when I helped them in the early-mid 1990s.


Wild Pigeons do not breed until several years old.

If their 'average' life span were less than a year, I doubt their species would have persisted.


Regardless...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> Various of the members of the feral flock I have fed every day in the courtyard...were adults when I helped them in the early-mid 1990s.
> 
> 
> *Wild Pigeons do not breed until several years old.
> ...




Where did you get that idea? I'm sure they breed as soon as they are old enough which is like 6 months or even younger. Certainly by a year old?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Of various ones I had raised form Babys and released to the feral wild Flock here...when able to keep track of them, seems like a couple or three years before I see them with a Mate, or, with 'wet' Mouth corners from feeding Babys.

Pigeons living under domestic conditions, they tend to breed much earlier, since there is no need for the male to have established any territory having amenities to show a prospective mate, no need of fittness or savvy or other qualities to attract a mate, no need of a Hen to have anything together for herself, etc...all the amenities and conditions are provided.


Hence, these two respective sets of conditions, are different...


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a set of baby pigeons hatch on my balcony. The boy came around with a mate within 3 months and they had their first babies after 6 months (no on my balcony, but I knew they had them). Hope this info helps.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Pigeons make great pets. They get real used to you right away. I think yours will make a great pet too. And it sounds like you'll make a great home for it what with the other birds and all.

I think it'll be happy.


----------

